# New donkey, any advice?



## Irisshiller (Mar 26, 2017)

Hi everyone, I'm a new member after some donkey advice 

I recently took in a stray donkey. We haven't been able to find out where she came from, but we suspect she was a Bedouin donkey (we are in Israel) because of the white scar lines on her legs (they tie the legs together to stop their animals running off). Other than that, as far as I can see she looks very good, not too thin or too fat and hooves are fine too. She is friendly but untrained, I think she is very young.

I run a small pet zoo, until now we only had small animals (rabbits, poultry). Now Layla is with us that has changed a bit! Some of my muscovy ducks flew off the day she arrived and never came back - they must have been seriously spooked!  She is not aggresive to any if the animals and is even not bothered by dogs following her and barking at her. She really is a sweetie, she follows us around and calls out to us, it's more like having a dog than a horse!

So that's the thing - I have experience handling horses but not donkeys. I have been trying to start training her and have had some success but other things are not going well at all. Here are the problems:

1. She lets me halter her, brush her and pick up her front feet - but not the back. Every time I try, she kicks out (backwards, not at me). I can brush down her legs fine, but as soon as I run my hand down her leg, she kicks. She also does not like me touching her belly. I am wondering how I should handle this? I am being careful  because I think something might cause her pain. She also probably has bad memories of people handling her legs.

2. Someone who keeps horses around here told me that he thinks she is pregnant. I have no idea how to determine this. She does not look big but there has been a definite increase in the size of her belly since we got her. I don't know if this is due to her eating a lot though. She is extremely food focused! We feed her straw, grass and sometimes a treat of a carrot or a bit of rabbit food (she does just about anything for rabbit food  ) wormed her just after we got her about a month ago. The vet is due to visit in a few weeks' time, I hope he will be able to tell me if she is pregnant or not and how old she is.

3. The biggest issue we have with her is her trying to pull away and run off when we take her out. This behaviour has got worse lately. We used to take her for walks but now less and less, because she has started bolting, dragging me along until I'm forced to let go. She doesn't disappear, just runs around for a bit and then calms down, we can grab her lead rope and bring her back home. But it's very inconvenient, to say the least. 

I am aware that she might be a bit bored and lonely. I've been thinking about getting her a companion, but have put this on hold because of the news that she might be pregnant. I'd like to take her out more, but the running off problem stops me. I'd really like to do somethong anout it but don't really know what!

I'm hoping you might have some advice for me as for how to train and handle her, what companion animal to get her (do they get on with sheep or goats, or is another donkey the best?) and how to tell if she is pregnant or not! 

Thanks very much!! Here are some photos of our Layla, who we love very much despite her bolting trick:


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 27, 2017)

First, greetings and welcome to BYH. Congrats on your new donkey. Not everyone just happens to acquire one free of charge  Sorry it caused the loss of your ducks... That is kind of strange... I don't know much about donkeys but there are a few general things I believe are correct. First, they are super smart and have a memory better than the proverbial elephant. Second, they are normally very cautious about anything new. It's not that they're scared, they're actually pretty brave, but they think things through and want to be completely sure before they do something they've never done or experienced. It can take a while to earn their trust.  Here is a site that I've seen recommended: http://www.lovelongears.com/

I'll tag a few folks who may be able to help. @Mini Horses @Baymule @Bunnylady And there may be others I can't recall. There are other past members who haven't checked in recently as well.  Anyway, good luck with her and hope you'll stick around. Maybe you'll become our new donkey "go-to" person!  Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## Irisshiller (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks very much!! It might take a few years before I have enough donkey experience to be advising others, LOL! 
Yes it is strange that the ducks flew away, maybe it was a coincidence..? At first we thought they were brooding somewhere but we haven't been able to find them and they never came back. Probably the jackals got them 

Yes we were also kind of amazed, just finding a donkey!! I wish I knew her background though. We were not planning to have a donkey, but now we can't imagine life without her anymore! 

Nice to meet you too, I hope people will have advice for me!


----------



## Alibo (Mar 27, 2017)

Beautiful girl! I would guess she is older than 2 because she does not seem to have any "baby coat" left. In my experience they fully shed their baby coat after two around here but it may be different in your climate. We got our Jenny to pick up her back legs with food. One person holds the bucket while another plays with back feet. Everytime she would kick/jerk away we would turn around for a a few seconds and then walk away and not look back. She will get the idea soon enough I hope! Good luck and congrats!


----------



## Irisshiller (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks Alibo, that's very useful to know!! We thought she might be too young to be pregnant or to have heat cycles, but so it looks like that is probably not the case. We haven't noticed her going into heat, is it a seasonal thing?

Good advice about lifting the feet, I will try that! She seems to have no clue about anything. I tried once to ride her and she went mental, so I suppose either she hasn't been ridden before or her back hurts..! Anyway I'm being very careful now. We have made great progress with other things, she used to be scared of tractors, that is now completely gone. Also she was scared of kids playing with sticks but not any more now! I took this picture today, I was so proud of her:



 

This is a temporary separation, just because some of the children are afraid of her, usually she runs free. She is very curious and comes right up to them. She also knows how to open doors, so we have had to barricade stuff!


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 27, 2017)

Oh... I may have mentioned that they are extremely smart... as such, they will try their best to manipulate YOU into doing THEIR bidding if they can. You will need to establish that you aren't willing to give up your lead position...


----------



## Alibo (Mar 27, 2017)

Aww she makes me want to another! 

I have only seen my Jenny have one heat right after she turned two. It was very quiet though, I little bit of flehmen and some winking of the vulva not the squirt everywhere, prancing I have seen mares do. It could just be because it was her first though...


----------



## Baymule (Mar 27, 2017)

Your donkey is a lovely girl and looks very healthy!

3. The biggest issue we have with her is her trying to pull away and run off when we take her out. This behaviour has got worse lately. We used to take her for walks but now less and less, because she has started bolting, dragging me along until I'm forced to let go. She doesn't disappear, just runs around for a bit and then calms down, we can grab her lead rope and bring her back home. But it's very inconvenient, to say the least.

 She has learned how to put one over on you. Hold her up close and don't give her any slack. If you can't hold her back, get someone to walk with you and act as a boat anchor. LOL

On her belly and back feet, patience and lots of time will win the day. When she allows you to pick up the front feet, give her a reward. You could tie her up, letting her see the bucket of her feed. Pick up her front feet, give a small bit of feed. Slowly brush her sides, when she gets restless, stop, give a tiny bit of feed. Start again, brush farther down her belly than before. If she allows it, give her a reward. If she has a fit, take the feed and leave for a few minutes, then go back and brush her belly again. Try each time to brush farther down her belly. Always end on a positive so her last memory is a good one. If you stop when she has a kicking fit because you touched her belly, she just won and she will remember it. If you brush her sides and belly and she is calm, stop and end it on a positive. Over time, you will gain more of her trust and she will learn that when you brush her belly, she gets rewards!


----------



## Irisshiller (Mar 28, 2017)

Hello, thank you all for your replies! So I was outsmarted by a donkey, darn it! LOL! So for the running away, it just comes down to who is the strongest? I will definitely enlist someone to help me then. Last time I was stuck with her refusing to go back, pulling away from me again and again, until my friend arrived with rabbit food! Then she followed my friend like a lap dog, I was so annoyed! My husband might have to help me here then. What do you do when she goes on strike, refusing to move?

I have to add that she does none of these tricks when I lead her around inside the fenced area, she is like a lamb then. It's only when she senses freedom! 

Thanks also for the advice about touching belly and back legs, I will do it the way you said! I use food rewards but have found a good way to "non-reward" yet - taking food and walking away from her sounds like a good idea, she will definitely care about that.

Sounds like I have to insist on good behaviour a bit more! 

Oh, I was also wondering about a good companion animal for her? I'm not sure if we have the funds for another donkey or a pony, so maybe a goat or sheep would be an option? She reacts positively to all animals and seems to really like seeing dogs and cats, interestingly. 



 
I was worried but no, the rabbit didn't get stepped on 

She loves running around and playing, so a bigger animal to play with would be good! She does seem to understand we can't do donkey play!  She has even jumped over logs, I never knew donkeys could be so playful and lively! What lovely animals!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 28, 2017)

You might have to run a chain over her nose for the run away episodes. get a strong snap for both ends of the chain, just a 2 foot long small link chain. Clip one snap to the halter ring, run the chain over her nose and back through the halter ring, snap the lead rope on and you now have something she will listen to! When she starts to run away, at the first sign of bad behavior, jerk the lead rope and that chain will pop her nose. It is not cruel to correct bad behavior. What is cruel would be to use it to torture her. A few pops on the nose does not constitute abuse. If she is not listening to you, you have to get her attention. She has already buffaloed you and gotten away with running off when you lead her outside, so now you have to overcome this and get her back to obeying you. It would probably be a good idea to have help in the form of a stronger person to have the end of the rope so she doesn't get away again.

You might find a chain lead rope already made up at a supply store, they use chain lead ropes with stallions.


----------



## Irisshiller (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi Baymule, thanks for your suggestion of the nose chain. If all else fails I will have to try that - if I can find something like that here... We still haven't found a properly fitting halter for her (which probably contributes to the running off problem) she wears an adjusted halter for a big horse. Surprising that in a country with so many donkeys, you can't find any donkey gear! I guess most donkeys belong to Bedouins, who use straw twine for everything :/

You're right that I need to not let her walk all over me. I've been very careful because she was unknown to me. I feel more comfortable with her now (and she with me). 

I'll keep you informed


----------



## Bunnylady (Mar 29, 2017)

Before I went to a stud chain, I'd try just looping the lead rope over her nose, Better yet, I'd make/buy a rope halter. There are videos on YouTube showing how to make them; with a little tweaking, you can get a custom fit for any size equine. Rope halters have a bit more "bite" when an animal pushes against them, so they tend to respect a rope halter more than the wide nylon webbing type. 

As for locking up and refusing - when it comes to a dead on, forward or backward pulling contest, you will never win against a donkey. If you know there is nothing to fear, and they are just being difficult, the best trick I know is to use what leverage you have, and go sideways. When I first got my mini mule, we went for walks a lot. She likes to explore, but there were times when she simply didn't want to leave her buddy. I quickly learned that pushing/pulling her sideways would get her feet unlocked, and I'd get a few steps forward before she'd try to lock up again. It's hard not to let them win a battle of wills (or "won'ts," in this case) but they are sensitive animals, and they know when you are cross. I'd just laugh at her, tell her, "the sooner you give in, the sooner we get back," and pull her or push her sideways. Some times we'd go weaving down the road like a couple of drunks.Sometimes I'd turn her in tight, tight little circles, until she decided that going in almost any direction (as long as it was straight) was better than this . . . and of course, when she did go when I said go and stop when I said stop, she'd get a piece of carrot. I always had  slices of carrot in my pocket (some people call them "carrot coins"); I joke about my 'coin operated mule.'


----------



## AClark (Mar 29, 2017)

One thing that works for horses that try to take off with you leading them is the equivalent of a "one rein stop" - with a horse that bolts when you're on them, you take 1 rein and pull it to your knee - same principal applies to leading, if she goes to take off, pull her head toward you and try to make her turn in a circle. Mostly, they can't run forward with their head turned, though I have seen some horses that can, so I imagine a donkey can too. You can't win a battle of strength with a donkey or horse, but you have a better shot when making circles.

Bay's suggestion of a stud chain is good too, combine the two and I'd bet the behavior stops.
Back feet kicking problem...I'd use a rope. A big soft cotton rope, there are diagrams online how to run it around the back foot and up to the halter. Basically this puts pressure on her head every time she kicks out, and the more she kicks, the more pressure there is - they stop that because it's uncomfortable and learn that if they want the pressure released, they can't kick out and have to behave.


----------



## AClark (Mar 29, 2017)

Found it, it's called a Scotch hobble. https://www.westernhorseman.com/archive/horsemanship/2009-helpful-hobbles


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 29, 2017)

Wow... lots of great input/advice! Hope you'll let us know what you try and what works for you!


----------



## Irisshiller (Mar 30, 2017)

Hi there, great, thanks very much all! I have some good ideas to work with now! I have tried to make a rope halter but it just disintegrated into a mess, guess I'm not very good at making knots  I've seen rope halters for donkeys for sale on the internet but thought they looked kind of fragile for a pulling donkey, she is as strong as a bull  If she gets her head there is no stopping her, her neck is like iron. But you've given me good ideas! I will try an extra rope around her head/nose and hold her really close to her head, and doing the circles/zigzag thing. I will try it as soon as someone is free to accompany me!

That Scotch hobble thing sounds like an excellent idea! No risk of anyone being kicked. I'm only worried about her going crazy when her legs are tied - she has old rope scars on her legs so that can't be a pleasant memory. This hobbling thing is exactly what the Bedouins do to keep their animals from running off in open spaces! I've seen it used on camels, goats, horses, donkeys... It always looks extremely uncomfortable to me, but they use thin ropes that cut the skin. If you use non-painful rope I suppose it can be a good tool.

Some days ago, she did something new - blocking my path when I am pushing a wheelbarrow full of hay to the rabbit cages- I guess cause she wants to eat it now, not later. After she did it twice I made her back up and tied her. She hasn't done it again since, she now waits her turn. Small victory 

I will let you know how it went as soon as I can get someone to help me! Thanks a lot, very much appreciated!!


----------



## Irisshiller (Mar 30, 2017)

Just an update! I couldn't get any help today, but I was impatient to try your methods so I just went and did it by myself!  (Story of my life, that's how I find myself here responsible for dozens of animals from guppies to donkeys, LOL)

I tried do do the hobble trick but had to give up - she got really antsy just seeing the rope going anywhere near her back legs. She does NOT want her legs tied! I started fearing for my kneecaps so gave up. I will try that when someone else can distract her with rabbit food!

Then I took her out for a short walk with a halter and lead rope and a thinner rope looped over her nose and through the halter rings. And it worked fabulously!! In the space of ten minutes, she tried to bolt three times, and each time a few firm pulls on the halter and rope and "NO!" was enough to stop her. I swear she looked surprised! And so did I!! Because it isn't just running - she does a funny kind of jump front-back-front-back while trying to shake me off. I was just as surprised as her that I managed to stop her! Each time she stopped, I let her eat grass as a reward. She also went back into the gate without protest - usually she goes on strike just before the gate, until I get the rabbit food out.

So thank you all, you're fantastic!! You really made my day! I see now that I've been doing this walk thing all wrong since the beginning - I didn't mind her deciding where to go, because I wasn't going anywhere in particular. I let her pull me along. That probably made her think that outside the gate, she's in control! No wonder she behaves well inside but turns into a firecracker when she's out.

I can't help but admiring her cleverness though!! I mean who can blame her!  But I'm really positive now that we can address this. The back legs - kicking thing is a different problem I think - it's brought on by fear of her legs being restrained. I might need help from a more experienced person for that.

Anyway - I don't think she means to hurt us, she's a sweet girl really!


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 30, 2017)

Donkeys can be insanely smart and they have superb memory. If you slowly work toward what your trying to achieve, so she learns that it won't hurt her, it should help her with trust issues. Glad you surprised her and yourself!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 30, 2017)

Since she is scared of anything near her back legs, I don't think I would add to that, fear with hobbles. Just broom her. _What's "broom her" you ask?_  Tie her up close and introduce her to a broom, VERY slowly. Let her sniff it until she becomes bored with it. Do not raise it over her head or back, keep it below her withers height. Touch her neck with it, it's ok to hold the broom close to you or at the end of the handle, whichever way she is most comfortable with. When she is bored with you rubbing her neck, rub her chest. When she is bored with her chest being rubbed, slowly rub down to her knees. If she gets jumpy, go back to a "safe" place until she settles down, then slowly rub the broom down her front legs again, until you can "broom" up and down her front legs. This is best done over the course of several days, which gives her time to think about it. ALWAYS end on a positive. If she likes having her chest or shoulders rubbed with the broom, end there.

Every day, start back with the first place you broomed her. Each day, add another spot on her, her sides, her belly, you might start getting some resistance on her belly, so go slow and do not move away from a spot with her freaking out. Rub her belly directly behind her front legs the first time until she is bored with it. Divide her belly into sections in your head and broom a section each day. I think you are getting the hang of this now......

On to her rear parts......broom the sides of her flanks. This might be a tickle spot or a sensitive spot, or she might even like it. Broom her hip. This is where you are happy to have a long handle on the broom! If she kicks, don't stop, keep brooming that spot until she is bored with it. It is ok to go back to the last section you broomed before you broomed her on the "new" spot that is making her kick, but not for very long-go back to brooming her in the new spot until she no longer kicks. Each day, broom a little farther, making sure not to stop because she kicks. If you stop, she wins and will continue to kick. If you broom her until she stops kicking, you win and she becomes better behaved.

Then comes the brooming all up and down her back legs. Broom her from the top of her tail to her hooves. She may fight, kick, and throw a fit, but do not stop until she stops fighting. Then praise her, pet her, let her know that she did good. Then broom her again. Do this every day for a week.

Once you can broom her hind legs and feet with no kicking, then it is time to try with your hands. Slowly run your hand down her leg, a little at a time. Stop, scratch her favorite spot for a reward, then run your hand a little father down her leg. If she kicks at you, slap her butt and yell NO! Then get the broom and broom up and down both legs, between her legs, until she stops kicking. Stop for the day. Next day, same thing, run your hand down her leg until she tries to kick, then repeat the above. Do this until you can lift her foot.

End each training session on a positive. End each session with something she likes, like scratching in her favorite spot.

I bought a donkey with curled up hooves. He fought like a demon on getting his hooves clipped, and brooming really helped. He finally even recognized the farrier and would practically lift his hooves to get them trimmed. I even used a lunge whip with the whip part cut off and tied a plastic bag on the end of the long "stick" part of the whip. I rubbed the plastic bag all over my donkey, between front and back legs, under the belly, over the back, under and over his neck and over his head. It took a little while to train him to stand for the plastic bag, but it sure did help to gentle him down.

A donkey thinks with both sides of their brain. So if you do something on one side of her body, it doesn't mean that she got it on the other side. You have to do both sides for her to understand. If you broom her left shoulder, then you must broom the right shoulder also. If you broom one side of her neck until she is bored with it, then you have to broom the other side of her neck until she is bored with it. And so on....

I am very happy for both of you that the leading is going much better and it is successful.


----------



## Irisshiller (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi Baymule, thanks for your detailed explanation! It sounds like a good idea. The only problem is that she accepts being brushed down her back legs - it's only when I run my hand down her leg that she kicks. I swear she can read my mind and knows when I'm planning to hold and lift her foot, LOL! What I really need is an extendable hand to stay out of kicking range! 

I get what you're saying though - she kicks, I back off so now she has learned that kicking works. I think I will try the brooming anyway and see what she does. Her hooves look fine now but one day she will need a farrier visit and I don't want him to have to fight with her, that's just rude 

Thanks a lot for sharing your experience, much appreciated!


----------



## Irisshiller (Apr 1, 2017)

Ok so I'm back again   I didn't have time to take  her out again, but I tried the brooming thing. Interestingly, I got no reaction, not even on the back legs! On the stomach she tried to move to the side but did not kick. So that went pretty well. I might try it with a plastic bag like you said, to "desensitise" her 

I really want to ask your advice on the pregnancy issue though... Someone told me early on he thought she was pregnant, but I didn't see a belly on her so I didn't think about it too much. However her stomach has expanded since she's been here. Also, we haven't seen any heat cycles. A few days ago, I rested my hand on her side and I swear something kicked me - I jumped!! Then yesterday I looked at her teats and could see little bits of white at the ends of them:




 
Sorry for unclear picture, was closest I could get without fearing to be kicked in the head 

This all might signify nothing but I'm a little uneasy now! Although I have spent years on and around horses, I have zero experience with pregnant equines. I was planning to have the vet check her when he next comes out in a few weeks' time, but if it looks likely that she will foal soon then I prefer to get him down here right now.

I am not sure whether I would want or not want her to be pregnant! I would just like to be prepared in case she does drop a foal next week


----------



## Bunnylady (Apr 1, 2017)

I don't have any experience with pregnant donkeys, either, though I did spend a lot of time on Marestare at one time, and watched a few of them foal out. Donkeys carry for 12 months, and the foals are pretty big when they come. This donkey momma-to-be is pretty typical of one that is fairly late in her pregnancy:





While I won't swear that your girl isn't pregnant, she doesn't look very far along from here.


----------



## Irisshiller (Apr 1, 2017)

Wow!! No she definitely doesn't look like that!! I will stop worrying then! Thanks


----------



## Baymule (Apr 1, 2017)

You might want to get her checked out for pregnancy just so you know for sure. She is a beautiful donkey, you are doing great with her. Be sure to keep us updated on her!


----------



## Irisshiller (Apr 2, 2017)

Thank you, I will!


----------



## Irisshiller (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi there, just an update 
My Layla is doing great! The last few weeks she has been really good, I can take her out now without a problem. All she really needed was a slightly firmer hand, I am out of practise with horses so I forgot 

About the kicking, I did the brooming thing every day for about a week, she was fine with it. Then I tried lifting her back feet again and she is now consistently letting me lift the right hoof, yay! Today I managed to lift and clean the left for the first time, but after a minute she kicked backwards and pulled it out if my hands. Still good though!! I'm sure I look fairly ridiculous trying to lift her leg with my face turned away as far as possible 

I feel we got to a much better understanding, I feel much more comfortable with her now. She feels comfortable too it seems:


 she nearly gave me a heart attack, but she was just sun/dust bathing!



 

We haven't been able to rule out pregnancy yet, decided to wait until the vet is coming to vaccinate the rabbits in a few weeks. Kind of curious by now though! Her belly seems to be getting rounder but that could be food of course. 

I have another question for the donkey owners here! Am I supposed to oil/tar her hooves like you do with horses? I read donkeys hooves are naturally harder, so I'm not sure if I should be using something on them. Our ground is dry and dusty, especially now the rainy season is finished. Her hooves seem very dry to me but maybe they are supposed to be like that. She does not like to stand in water, I have tried 

I've got an adjusted horse halter for her now but the search for a proper donkey halter is still on 

Feeling positive now that she will be a good petting zoo donkey! It's the first time I've tried training anything really so I need all the help I can get! Although my poultry and rabbits seem to have trained themselves to come running when I arrive, meaning food is on the way LOL!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 19, 2017)

I am glad the brooming helped! It sounds like she is learning that you are not a 2 headed monster and she is starting to trust you. It would probably be a good idea to oil her hooves. Since she is doing better with lifting her back feet, give her a treat when she lets you lift her feet. But make her be good about her feet before you give her a treat. LOL

Donkeys have a longer head than horses do, hence the halter fitting problem. Never saw a donkey halter, but I know there are mule bridle headstalls, so maybe look for a mule halter.


----------



## AClark (Apr 21, 2017)

Have you dewormed her? Big bellies can be worms too.


----------



## Irisshiller (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi AClark! Yes, I dewormed her when we found her about two months ago. She loved the worm paste and almost ate the syringe with it, lol! There are other reasons why I have the feeling she might be pregnant - I have seen/felt movement and have seen no heat cycles... But of course there could be other explanations for that. Waiting for the vet visit and hopefully he'll be able to tell me! Everyone here keeps telling me she's really young, like almost a foal, but I don't think so - the scars on her legs are old ones. She just has a baby face, lol!


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 22, 2017)

Well, she's an adult from the look/size of her, but she sure looks young and in great shape IMHO.


----------



## Irisshiller (Apr 22, 2017)

Thanks, I'm glad to hear that! I was wondering if she was getting too much fat along her neck. Donkey and horse abuse is rife here especially in Arab/Bedouin villages. I've heard many horror stories  This man from rescue organisation Pegasus is my hero! http://www.eng.pegasus-israel.org/

Fortunately Layla didn't have to suffer all that as far as I know. Wish I knew where she came from! Anyway we love her <3


----------



## Irisshiller (Apr 22, 2017)

I think she is definitely untrained though. Maybe she was used as "weed control" (there are some half-wild herds around) because she didn't seem to know anything really! I seem to have accidentally trained her to be haltered and tied, because I just assumed she'd be familiar with that! She didn't know how to lead, just stood there looking confused until I coaxed her forward with a treat. Now she knows "come", "whoa" and "back". I suppose she also hasn't really been groomed because she doesn't seem to understand it and doesn't like it much - I have to tie her and she keeps trying to step away from me. But she puts up with it and now also puts up with having her feet cleaned. 

Now it's starting to get hot and I realised she does not like getting her feet wet! I tried to put some sort of fly spray on her legs and she was very unhappy with me. So I've decided that's going to be my next project - getting her used to water!  Although it might not be a good idea if she starts getting into the duck pond, lol.

I'd like it if we could ride her at some point, but I'm waiting with that until she gets cleared by the vet. I tried it once and had to jump off in the middle of a rodeo-worthy buck  Anyway I'm not planning to ride her myself, I'm a bit too big, but for the kids it would be nice. 

It's very nice to have a sounding board here about my donkey training efforts  and advice! I kept hoping to find a "more experienced person" to help me, but unfortunately I've now realised that person is me, lol! Surprisingly for a kibbutz (agricultural community) nobody seems to know anything about donkeys and nobody rides horses. There are some people from town who stall their horses here but I don't see them much. So I am relying on myself and helpful people like you!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 23, 2017)

If her crest (top of her neck where the mane grows out) is getting fat, cut back on her feed. The crest can get real fat and fall over. Then no matter what you do, she will always have a broken crest-it will never stand up again. Donkeys are, as you well know, desert animals and don't put on a layer of fat under the skin like many other animals. Rather, they put on fat deposits in several places, the crest being one of them. They get fat pones on top of their hips and alongside of their backbone. Extremely obese donkeys will look lumpy.

This link has a picture of a fat donkey
https://www.bensonranch.com/articles/five-things-every-new-donkey-owner-should-know/

I found some more pics.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 23, 2017)

I over fed a jack donkey I used to have. He started looking lumpy and I realized what I had done and put him on  a limited grass hay diet. It sure didn't make me popular with him and it took months to get the fat off.


----------



## Bunnylady (Apr 23, 2017)

I have seen donkeys that were so thin, their ribs were showing, but they still had those thick crests and lumpy butts. That may be where excess calories get stored, but the donkey's ability to access those stores is poor. It is better for the animal not to develop them in the first place.


----------



## Irisshiller (Apr 24, 2017)

Wow, that doesn't look good! I think Layla is ok but we will cut out the rabbit food anyway. I checked, it has 17% protein so maybe that's too much for her! It'smostly made of alfalfa I think. Anyway she doesn't get much, just a few handfuls as a treat, but maybe it's better to use something else. She loves all green stuff anyway


----------



## AClark (Apr 26, 2017)

If you can look in her mouth, you can guesstimate how old she is. 
If she's only 2-3 she'll still have caps - baby teeth. Age 3-4 is when the last incisor comes in.
At around age 7 they get the hook, that last incisor gets a curved in spot to the back of it. At 10 the Galvaynes groove starts on that last incisor, it's just a groove starting at the top of the last incisor. Halfway down is a 12-13 year old horse, and by age 15-16 it will reach the bottom of the incisor. If they are over 15-16 you start looking for their teeth to slant forward for lack of a better term.


----------



## misfitmorgan (May 23, 2017)

One of our friends rescued a donkey from a crazy guy...she was like a walking skeleton. Now she has a whole different problem...her neck looks exactly like the second picture @Baymule posted. We told him hey she is way to fat and he said she isn't fat she is unique 

Same problem with a ram suffolk a guy bought at the 4H market. The ram is so overweight over his spine is sunken in 2inches, he called us 2yrs in a row to shear him and we told him look this ram could drop dead he is so over weight. The owner says " i hardly feed him anything just pasture and a tiny bit of corn" meanwhile he says the same thing about the goats and to get them out of the barn....he gave them a "small treat"....a 5 gallon bucket of shell corn


----------



## countrychick95 (Apr 4, 2018)

Any update on your Layla? I am enjoying reading this thread, and just realized it is almost a year old! How are things coming?!


----------

